# mixing calvus and tropheus?



## sjm21685 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey i have a 55 gallon tank and was at first lookin too only stock calvus but, after some thought im now thinkin calvus and tropheus....i know tropheus are very picky about food and tankmates, so does anyone know if these are a good mix??? also if they are what should their diet be?


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi sjm, not a good mix... 55g is on the tight side for a Tropheus colony to begin with; on top of that the calvus will have a very hard time competing for food, even if you do arrive at a diet suitable for all.


----------



## uzman (Aug 22, 2008)

Calvus is carnivore while trophs are herbivore. In addition to 55 gallon water volume inadequate for trophs..


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

uzman said:


> Calvus is carnivore while trophs are herbivore. In addition to 55 gallon water volume inadequate for trophs..


Not that I'm suggesting anyone mix trophs and altos, but diet is not an issue with high quality foods like NLS.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Dunno not tried it myself in so small a tank. Comps seem OK with Tropheus when I mixed em in a larger tank.
I separated em when they started breeding though.
Yep both seem happy enough on NLS or general cichlid foods.

The Troph graze on algae for extra green stuff and if you leave em in there the alto lamps might supliment thier diet on baby Tropheus.  

Its not a mix I would recommend (slow peaceful guys with fast boisterous Troph) though if pushed for tank space when something else breeds then strange mixes you are pushed into can sometimes work out OK. :wink:

Calvus I think would be far happyer without Tropheus in a 55g and Tropheus far happyer long term in a larger tank.

All the best James


----------

